# Recording/Mixing



## 64phil (Jan 16, 2016)

This is no doubt a dumb question but I have zero experience in live guitar recording. I want to be able to play and record the chords to a song and then play that back and play/record the lyrics on top so that I end up with an integrated recording. What equipment do I need to achieve this?

Phil


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Some guys like Zoom products.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Mic + integrated sound card (i.e. w mic preamp) + computer + DAW software.

Alternatively any small Portastudio type device + a mic.Some have a built in mic. Note; some stereo/2 track recorders (e.g. smaller Zooms) do not support overdubbing - you'd have to sing and play at the same time.

The first is expandable the second isn't.

For mics in the budget category I strongly suggest staying away from condensers. With those, go big or go home. Cheap ribbons and dynamic mics (especially large diaphram dynamics) are quality workhorses at a much lower cost. The Apex 110B ribbon is 150ish at L&M. Shure SM7b or EV RE20 or Heil PR40 are large diaphram dynamics (I prefer the latter 2) that can be had for 300 used or 600 ish new (tjhe Heil is a bit cheaper) . Even just an SM57 is great on guitar and vox.

DAW is a no brainer - Reaper. Smaller and faster than the big boys but does all they do. Free trial (and like $50 legit non pro license which you don't have to pay for but I rec you do cuz they good ppl).


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

To save a lot of typing, here is a link that gives you some very general knowledge:

How to Record Electric Guitar

If you have any questions after your viewing, come on back. This site has many members who perform and record regularly and are often willing to help out.


----------



## 64phil (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the fast replies. I actually want both electric and acoustic guitar capability. Does Reaper do the same things as Audacity? I found an Audacity tutorial that describes in detail how to accomplish what I want to do.

Phil


----------



## 64phil (Jan 16, 2016)

ronmac said:


> To save a lot of typing, here is a link that gives you some very general knowledge:
> 
> How to Record Electric Guitar
> 
> If you have any questions after your viewing, come on back. This site has many members who perform and record regularly and are often willing to help out.


That's a very good over-view. Thanks.


----------



## 64phil (Jan 16, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Mic + integrated sound card (i.e. w mic preamp) + computer + DAW software.
> 
> Alternatively any small Portastudio type device + a mic.Some have a built in mic. Note; some stereo/2 track recorders (e.g. smaller Zooms) do not support overdubbing - you'd have to sing and play at the same time.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That is great info to get me started.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, Reaper does all the same stuff as Audacity, and more probably.

If you are already familiar with Audacity then you could stick with it; you're not doing anything too crazy yet.


----------



## 64phil (Jan 16, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yes, Reaper does all the same stuff as Audacity, and more probably.
> 
> If you are already familiar with Audacity then you could stick with it; you're not doing anything too crazy yet.


I am not using anything yet so will educate myself with Reaper. Thx


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I also recommend Reaper, sounds like I'm similar to you in doing just small song sketches though I've done fairly fully produced stuff too. You can upload drum tracks - widely available in all sorts of styles - into whatever software you use too FYI.

I own a 2i2 for a simple interface, it's pretty easy, make that damned simple for a simpleton like me, to use, and they're not expensive (depends of course on your budget etc). Can plug in either a mic (mic an amp or an acoustic, vocals of course) or even plug your instrument straight in and then use amp sims, effects etc after the fact in Reaper.


----------



## 64phil (Jan 16, 2016)

That’s interesting. Is it necessary to have an interface like this or can you mic directly into computer.

Phil


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

64phil said:


> That’s interesting. Is it necessary to have an interface like this or can you mic directly into computer.
> 
> Phil


I have a 1/4" to USB converter cable that is normally used for the Rocksmith game which I find works well. It is just a single cable so it is very easy to setup quickly. I also have digital multi effects (zoom and helicon) which also come with integrated interfaces. 

See if anything you have works before buying something new.


----------



## 64phil (Jan 16, 2016)

keto said:


> I also recommend Reaper, sounds like I'm similar to you in doing just small song sketches though I've done fairly fully produced stuff too. You can upload drum tracks - widely available in all sorts of styles - into whatever software you use too FYI.
> 
> I own a 2i2 for a simple interface, it's pretty easy, make that damned simple for a simpleton like me, to use, and they're not expensive (depends of course on your budget etc). Can plug in either a mic (mic an amp or an acoustic, vocals of course) or even plug your instrument straight in and then use amp sims, effects etc after the fact in Reaper.


I have been looking at this on the L&M site. Does it come with a chord to connect to computer or is this extra?

Phil


----------



## MDG3 (Apr 26, 2017)

64phil said:


> I have been looking at this on the L&M site. Does it come with a chord to connect to computer or is this extra?
> 
> Phil


My bro just bought a Foucusrite 2i2 on the weekend and it comes with an USB cable that connects to a computer or laptop.  Your good to go with that piece of hardware. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

ronmac said:


> To save a lot of typing, here is a link that gives you some very general knowledge:
> 
> How to Record Electric Guitar
> 
> If you have any questions after your viewing, come on back. This site has many members who perform and record regularly and are often willing to help out.


This is the way I'd do it.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

+1 on the 2i2...had mine for about a year now and love it...i too also use reaper...its easy enough to use, and does just about everything


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

64phil said:


> This is no doubt a dumb question but I have zero experience in live guitar recording. I want to be able to play and record the chords to a song and then play that back and play/record the lyrics on top so that I end up with an integrated recording. What equipment do I need to achieve this?
> 
> Phil


You need:
1 A computer. Pretty much any computer will do for a few tracks
2 An audio interface. This is what translates signals from your guitar/microphone to your computer. Get one with two channels so you can record two things at once like voice/guitar. I bought my M-Audio Fast Track Pro for $80 on Kijiji.
3 A microphone. Can't go wrong with a Shure 58.
4 Computer speakers. I used some cheap M-audio ones for years and they were fine.
5 DAW. This is the software on your computer that you record on. I use Reaper. It's free to try (Forever) and $60 to buy.


----------



## 64phil (Jan 16, 2016)

MDG3 said:


> My bro just bought a Foucusrite 2i2 on the weekend and it comes with an USB cable that connects to a computer or laptop.  Your good to go with that piece of hardware.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

64phil said:


> That’s interesting. Is it necessary to have an interface like this or can you mic directly into computer.
> 
> Phil


Technically no, but the mic input (1/8" minijack, like the headphone out but TS vs TRS) will be noisy as hell (internal comp clock whir) and may only accept HiZ mics vs standard pro LoZ mics; don't recall exactly since it's been ages since I had to resort to that. You could DI into it with an adapter but same noise issue and might have Z match issues on top.

Even a [shudder] USB mic is better than the built in mic jack on a comp.


----------



## 64phil (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your thoughtful replies. Now I just have to convince my wife to spend the money. Between L&M and Amazon the total will be about $450. + tax (2i2 + mic + mic stand + mic clamp).

Phil


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Kijiji is the way to go.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

I have this Boss BR80 it does live and is an interface, plus it is portable.

Three modes: MTR (multi-track recorder), eBand, and Live Rec
Records directly to SD/SDHC memory card (up to 32 GB)
High-quality stereo condenser microphone built in for instant audio capture
64 V-Tracks and eight simultaneous playback tracks
eBand function for phrase training and play-along tracks
Huge library of built-in backing and rhythm patterns
World-class COSM amps and effects onboard
Use as a USB audio interface with built-in effects
SONAR X1 LE software included


----------

